# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κλουβιά

## DimitrisPas13

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ...αρχίζω σιγά σιγά να προετοιμάζομαι για την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο...θα ήθελα όποιος μπορεί να μου χαρίσει κλουβάκια ή ζευγαρώστρες....!!!

----------

